# French Immersion School?



## cathyjonker1000 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi,please can someone advise me..We will be moving to Oakville in August. The house we are looking to lease is 500m away from the closest public school, which is a French Immersion school. My daughter will be going into Gr 6, and being from South Africa,she has never done French before,or been exposed to it. I read that at these schools, half the subjects are taught in french.This will obviously be very very challenging for her (assuming that the other kids have already had quite a lot of exposure to French). Will she be allowed to attend the next closest school in the area( I think about 1 or 2km away)or are the schools very strict about the child going to the closest school of your residence?.Or will there be other kids who have also never learnt French? Would greatly appreciate feedback,thanks.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

She will be permitted to go to the closest non-French Immersion school. The French Immersion system is a voluntary one.


----------



## cathyjonker1000 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you..I have no need to panic now!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You might want to inquire as to whether or not your nearest school is dual stream.. i.e. both English and French curriculum. I know that the school I attended when I was a child was/is a dual stream school (mind you, I lived in British Columbia)... they had both English and French language classes and one was free to decide which program to enter and all of the school's administrative activity (notices home to parents, supplies lists etc) is done in both languages.

Your school might be the same as well... and if it isn't, as Auld Yin has specified, you are within your rights to send your daughter to the nearest school that offers English language instruction, even if you're not immediately within its catchment area (this is one of the exceptions to the "must attend the school in one's catchment area" rules that that schools/districts are allowed to enforce).

Oakville's a nice place... my Sister in Law's parents live there. It's driveable to Niagra Falls (Marine Land and Niagra Falls) and within easy reach of Toronto - i.e. the Go Train offers frequent daily service into Union Station in downtown Toronto, from which you'll be able to hop onto the TTC subway and get to Yorkdale Mall, Fairview Mall (you have to take the Sheppard line, which is accessible from the eastern branch of the Yonge-University-Spadina subway line) and all points within the subway/bus/and streetcar system.

Good luck, have a safe trip up and Welcome to Canada! I hope you have a happy life here.


----------



## cathyjonker1000 (Jan 24, 2013)

thanks very much for your mail and the info..it will be very useful since I love shopping!


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

cathyjonker1000 said:


> Hi,please can someone advise me..We will be moving to Oakville in August. The house we are looking to lease is 500m away from the closest public school, which is a French Immersion school. My daughter will be going into Gr 6, and being from South Africa,she has never done French before,or been exposed to it. I read that at these schools, half the subjects are taught in french.This will obviously be very very challenging for her (assuming that the other kids have already had quite a lot of exposure to French). Will she be allowed to attend the next closest school in the area( I think about 1 or 2km away)or are the schools very strict about the child going to the closest school of your residence?.Or will there be other kids who have also never learnt French? Would greatly appreciate feedback,thanks.



She doesn't have to attend a french immersion school, she can just go to a normal school. People choose to send their kids to french immersion, but it is not required so you are not forced to send your kids there even if it is the closest school to your home.


----------



## cathyjonker1000 (Jan 24, 2013)

thanks very much for info!


----------

